# Flubber to fab: My journey



## flubber (Oct 10, 2013)

I am 6'  around 250lb.  I have been on 500ml of teste for 2 1/2 weeks. (In earlier post I said 3). today I started on 40 mg of tbol daily. So far I have felt only slight strength and weight gain(probably from amount of food I am eating).I am also on 20mg of aromasin daily for the ichy nips after 3 days of cycle. I have never been a strong bench presser but I am trying to remedy that.   flat bench press: 1rm 300lb 
                                                                 dumbbell curls:  10rm 60lb
                                                                  squat: 300 (ass to ground)
                                                        straight leg dead lift: 325lb for 10
I have sust and deca  on hand also but this is my first cycle in 10 years and only my second in all so I am keeping it simple.


----------



## flubber (Oct 12, 2013)

I pin again tomorrow. no lifting on weekends. after 3 weeks of test e and 4 days of 40 mg tbol, my strength is climbing and my joints and musclues don't hurt anymore. Thursday I did some bench press before shoulder. Usually some arm pain keeps me from pushing to hard, but this was not the case. so far I am very happy.


----------



## flubber (Oct 14, 2013)

Today I felt the results of my cycle.  Fingers were bloated all day because of sodium intake. strength was up. I got 7 reps of 275lb. also did 310 for 1 rep. Felt good.


----------



## flubber (Oct 15, 2013)

Back day. Had a nagging injury so l used lighter weights.  For straight led dead lifts I did  a high set of 375lb for 4. I go up in weight slowly so as to avoid injury. Salt intake under control today, so I had no bloat. I also dropped aromasin to 10mg daily because libido has crashed.


----------



## flubber (Oct 17, 2013)

led day was yesterday. Good workout but I go slow due to being a pussy. I can't stand the amount of pain I get for the next 3-4 days after all out routine. It never seems to get any easier. Bloating is under control due to salt reduction. I am not sure how long it takes aromasin to show dose change but I already started waking up to wood again after dropping to 10mg per day. It was good to see my friend again this morning!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 17, 2013)

i honestly really like following these logs when i see them. I am all for people changing their life..getting big is hard but for somone to get fit and stay fit is even harder. Good luck brotha and ill be following


----------



## flubber (Oct 17, 2013)

I did shoulders today and started a free weight only routine. Over head seated press 135 for 10.(got to start somewhere) side laterals up to 50s. I feel good and strength is climbing. new shipment of test e should arrive soon. I decided to try Olympus during sale. I am gonna switch to theirs and compare as soon as it arrives.


----------



## flubber (Oct 18, 2013)

arm day. Started straight barbell tonight. Wrists usually hurt and wont let me but I ignored the pain. Didn't count the reps . Used 40lb on each side of 45lb bar.  alternates with 60s next. Gonna try and go up to 70s next week. felt good. I didn't try for a pump like normal I just shot for failure. improving slowly.


----------



## flubber (Oct 21, 2013)

1)flat-bench 275lb--8 reps/7 reps   315lb--1rep(new high)   225--16reps,    dumbbells 115s -10reps   2)incline dumbbell 115s-7reps  110s- 10reps  80s--12 reps ,  (3) dips / 4 sets   4)skullcrushers    5) rope pull-downs. happy with progress.  weight 257


----------



## flubber (Oct 22, 2013)

Back day. I felt exhausted today. workout suffered. I have been bloated to day because I ate a couple salty steaks last night and today. weight is 261lbs.My mojo is still gone. Tomorrow I switch to  OP test e and maybe my levels will climb. I tried to research libido and test e and it seems some people have this lack of wood when on it.  My joints are not hurting so I am thinking of going back to 20 mg aromasin daily. If anyone knows anything to help let me know. I have some TNE on hand also. last bloods my estradiol was 16.1. nuts are shrunk from test e so I don't know  what is the problem.


----------



## flubber (Oct 23, 2013)

leg day. squats with free weights.(I usually use smith machine) only went up to 275lb. I didn't want to get too sore and crippled. I pissed all day and my bloat is gone. I  forgot to weigh but I feel like I pissed off 5 lbs.  I can breathe easy again, yesterday had me a little worried. I pinned OP test e tonight, so I am excited to see how it goes.


----------



## flubber (Oct 24, 2013)

My ass hurt all night. Slight swelling at injection site. I hope it is just due to using new injection site. (yes I used correct protocol for pinning) My previous brand had no pip. I don't mind some, if it doesn't last too long. results are what I'm interested in.


----------



## flubber (Oct 24, 2013)

Soaked in hot bath today and pip is feeling better but my glutes ,quads, and hams hurt so bad from leg day its hard to tell. I feel sick today with my skin hurting to touch but I still did a shoulder workout. I went light because I am still sore from chest day. I am looking forward to having weekend off!!


----------



## flubber (Oct 25, 2013)

Arm day was good. Pump was insane. Strength continues to climb. Used 70s for a set of curls today. I am tightening up my diet due to fat increase.


----------



## flubber (Oct 28, 2013)

warm up then 275/9, 315/1, 275/7/7, 225/12   incline 225/10/8/6    Incline strength machine two plates on each side 8/6/8 reps   3 sets dips       skull crushers with 105/15/10/12     cable push downs 3 sets


----------



## flubber (Oct 29, 2013)

Not feeling well. I am gonna take a few days off.


----------



## giftedrodgers (Dec 22, 2013)

final results?


----------

